# Ibanez RG 7420



## Adamoftheboosh (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've been taking interest in a Ibanez RG 7420, I was wandering if anyone could give me some feedback on what they are like to play? and if there any good etc.. Would be great if i herd some of your views on it, or any other 7's you would recommend!

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 7420 and a 7421 (fixed bridge version) and they are pretty much my favorite guitars ever. Their necks are fairly D shaped but still Ibanez thin. Definitely my favorite neck on a 7 string ever IMO, I owned the 7420 and an RG1527 at the same time and I got rid of the 1527 because I never played it  

The 7420's trem is not AS solid as the Lo-Pro 7 on the 7620's but it is definitely a solid trem, I do flutters and dive bombs with mine and it returns to pitch as good as any other trem I've used. 

If you can find one for a reasonable price you should go for it man. They pop up in the classifieds here all the time.


----------



## Adamoftheboosh (Oct 3, 2010)

cheers man, How much do they usually go for? and how much are they worth?
I was either gonna go for something like the 7420 or the rgd2127,which I've herd they are really good! going to be trying one of them this week.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 3, 2010)

7420's can go from anything to $200 to $500 depending on the condition. It shares a neck with the 7620 and the difference is in the stock pickups and the bridge.

I really don't think you can compare it to an RGD2127...its like apples and oranges.


----------



## rvoteary (Oct 3, 2010)

My buddy has one and it's got the most comfortable 7 string neck I've ever played, if you're gonna grab one up make sure it has a skunk stripe


----------



## Adamoftheboosh (Oct 3, 2010)

Cheers for the info dudes!

It wasn't comparing the 7420 to RGD, there just two 7's that I am interested in 

I know I defiantly want to go for an Ibanez 7, just not sure what one yet haha.
So much to choose from!


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, there is a MAJOR price difference in effect there. An RG7420 / 7620 can be a matter of preference between that and a 1527, but all of those are less than the RGD. If you're constrained by price, there's certainly nothing wrong with the 7420 / 7620, both of which should be easy to get under $500 USD, not sure what they go for in Europe tho...


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2010)

I think your mum plays better.


----------



## Adamoftheboosh (Oct 3, 2010)

lol It's because she knows what your boosting with!


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 3, 2010)

my 7420 has the same specs as a 7620, but with emgs! lol but its a very stable guitar. i have a '99 model, and it has kind of a glossy neck, not too glossy, but enough where you can easily slide you hand across. The neck is Uber smooth, and its easy to play, without your hand cramping. the body is basswood, but a much higher quality than the p.o.s basswood you find in starter guitars. it sounds alot better too. i just wish it had a baritone scale though... the 25.5 scale is really comfy, but you need thicker strings for it, and baritones sound better. hhahaha


----------



## MABGuitar (Oct 3, 2010)

I've recently bought an rg7420 and I gotta say that I absolutely love the neck on this guitar!


----------



## Adamoftheboosh (Oct 3, 2010)

Tbh money is a bit of a factor, i'm leaning more towards the RG7420/7620. Which your right there is a huge price difference, and it would make more sense to for one of the two. The RGD's are just over a grand in europe at the moment. Which i pricey.


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Adamoftheboosh said:


> Tbh money is a bit of a factor, i'm leaning more towards the RG7420/7620. Which your right there is a huge price difference, and it would make more sense to for one of the two. The RGD's are just over a grand in europe at the moment. Which i pricey.



just needs better pickups!


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, but the thing to take into account with the RGD's is the Frenulum.

Mark Tremonti told me that.


----------



## Rook (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd catch a look at the new 1527M's before you buy anything, they look sweet! Should be a couple of hundred less than the RGD.

Also, I find the neck profiles of the 420's and 320's have more of a shoulder than the 620s. The 1527's have almost no shoulder, similar to the 620.


----------



## Adamoftheboosh (Oct 3, 2010)

any pick up suggestions?


----------



## Groff (Oct 3, 2010)

Adamoftheboosh said:


> any pick up suggestions?



DiMarzio's play really nice with Ibanez guitars. Check out their website, they have lots of info on their pickups and how they sound. Pick one you think you'll like the best


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 3, 2010)

I own an RG7420 and a 7421, they are the most comfortable guitars I have ever played. As for pickup selections I have Blackouts in the 7420 and the crunchlab/liquifire set in my 7421. I really like both sets of pickups and would suggest either.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 3, 2010)

I second the Crunchlab / Liquifire as good all-around awesome-sauce pickups. Try 'em with a super-switch and JPX wiring config, its almost cured me of a desire to have a strat-style guitar:

Position 1: Full neck Humbucker
Position 2: Two outer-most coils (Tele-like bark, especially with CL's bar facing bridge)
Position 3: Both Humbuckers
Position 4: Two inner-most coils (strat-like quack)
Position 5: Full bridge Humbucker


----------



## WFD (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys
i know that this is an OLD thread but im getting a 7420 here in brazil in replacement of my S7320 
i LOVED THE Neck on my S7320 (korean made saber wITH 22 frets only) and i would like to ask how different is the neck profile between the s7320 and the RG7420.
can anyone answer this please? thank you very Much
JP


----------

